# Bike Spoke Darts



## Beanflip (Dec 12, 2012)

I had some bike wheels laying around from other projects so........









Here is a 40 cal dart and the 50 cal bike spoke dart.


----------



## Carbon (Dec 22, 2012)

Looks good! I'm thinking about using piano wire...


----------



## Lightgeoduck (Dec 8, 2012)

Cool Beans,Bean

I tried that, but for some reason it didn't work as well as yours.

I wonder what the problem is?


----------



## superman365 (Dec 11, 2012)

mine didnt work either 

https://encrypted-tbn3.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcS7JBtnnZhxtZNS4PclB7wMKGIRJT81ualZ2sEQEXO4eJGqoELr_w


----------



## superman365 (Dec 11, 2012)

or this one

https://encrypted-tbn0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcSQ7MtKZVO1r4dB2vGJQD2d62y27Q1_qT5LpFO8Ua_xhsYAjm0aiQ


----------



## neondog (Dec 29, 2012)

Nice thing about spokes is they rarely rust.


----------



## Pelletor (Jan 6, 2013)

Humm there are bike spokes and then there are bike spokes...

@ Carbon

All my first darts were made of piano wire. Tough stuff. Difficult to cut and difficult to sharpen but lasted forever or until I lost one. I had trouble finding piano wire when I moved so I switched to low carbon steel *Flag Wire* and never looked back. Flag Wire is magnetic if that option is of interest and it can be "forged" (pounded) into mini broadheads with a little heat on the small anvil found at the rear of most vises. I bought mine at Home Depot.


----------

